# All That Twist > Image Corner >  kaam kaisa chal raha hai????

## Ash

Kaam kaisa chal raha hai?
.


.


.


.



.


.


.


..
Mat Pooch yaar Bahut tension hai .. !!!

----------


## Kainaat

OMG :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; 

Waise is waqt Zeeshan bhai bhi kaam kar rahe hain :rolling;

----------


## Majid

ROFL  :Embarrassment: hmy;   :Embarrassment: hmy;   :Embarrassment: hmy;

----------


## Ash

:rolling; had hai sobia.. abi yeh tu zee bhai hi battien gey.. ke un ka kaam kaisa chal raha hai :lol:

kaisa laga afridi?  :Wink:

----------


## xeon

:frown; waisai waqaee buaht tension hai  :Frown: 
soch raha hoon cigarette start ker doon :s

----------


## Ash

:frown; abi bttati hoon :@

----------


## Kainaat

> :rolling; had hai sobia.. abi yeh tu zee bhai hi battien gey.. ke un ka kaam kaisa chal raha hai :lol:
> 
> kaisa laga afridi?


Haan bata to diya hai, ke bahot tension mein hain :rolling; 

Oh sorry bhai, ab seriously Main dua karti hoon aapki tension jaldi khatam ho jaye, ameen  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> :frown; waisai waqaee buaht tension hai 
> soch raha hoon cigarette start ker doon :s


Shauq se mere pyaare bhai, shauq se karein :x

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin: ... awww sobia app yeh gussay main kini sweeto lagti ho :hug;

----------


## Zaheer

:rolling;

----------


## Ash

:wink;

----------


## snaz

ohhh don't see anythin

image missing...

----------


## Naresh

lolz kiya tension hai bacho ko bhi tension
yahi hogi ke ajj kal diapers main bhi milawat hai(fabric acha nahien)

----------


## Ash

> ohhh don't see anythin
> 
> image missing...


really? :s

----------


## Ash

> lolz kiya tension hai bacho ko bhi tension
> yahi hogi ke ajj kal diapers main bhi  milawat hai(fabric acha nahien)


hahahha had hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## snaz

Gosh I see it now ! 

image was missing earlier.....

Ha ha good work on the animations.. specially the puffing of the cig

----------


## Ghazel

:rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;  :Embarrassment: uts;

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin: 

:hatoff;

----------


## Zaheer

is bachay ko dekh kar wese hi tension ho jaati hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

woh kiyoon?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> ... awww sobia app yeh gussay main kini sweeto lagti ho :hug;


Thanks, lekin kya sirf ghusse mein :s

----------


## Ash

haan na, per gussay main ziyada  :Big Grin: .. waisay tu app hain hi ini sweet :hug;

----------


## Kainaat

Thanks kash main bhi tumhare bhare mein yeh keh sakti :wink:

----------


## Ash

kia matlab?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Majid

> Thanks kash main bhi tumhare bhare mein yeh keh sakti :wink:


 :up;

----------


## Ash

afridiiiiiii :@

----------


## Majid

keya howa Ashoo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

> kia matlab?


Mazaq kar rahi thi na :hug1:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by sobiaashraf @ Tue Mar 22, 2005 3:19 pm
> 
> Thanks kash main bhi tumhare bhare mein yeh keh sakti :wink:
> 
> 
>  :up;


Ziyadah khush hone ki zaroorat nahin, main sirf mazaq kar rahi thi :P

----------


## xeon

But main abhi tak khush hoon us mazaq per  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

@sobia its ok yara :hug;

@zee bhai :frown;

----------


## xeon

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

> But main abhi tak khush hoon us mazaq per


Aap kyoun khush hain :x

----------


## xeon

ham tu khush hee rehte hain rote nahi rehte logon kee tarah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

Aur yeh rota koun hai

----------


## Ash

main aur app sobia  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------


## nisha aswani

kyonke wo diapers naresh banata hai

----------


## zebijns

hahahahaha  :Big Grin:  nice post Ash :applaud; :mrgreen:

----------


## Aleena

:rolling;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

nice way to show these pics

----------


## sneha

lolz

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you... ... ... ...for shearing... ... ...

----------

